# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Dixime dition - second semestre 2015

## vermine

[Rsum des Palmars]

Le second semestre de l'anne 2015 sest coul et le moment est venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette dixime dition.

 ::fleche::  Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Effectivement, votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.BzzObsidian


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

vermineAlainTechNoSmokingdourouc05al1_24Philippe JOCHMANSf-lebSfJ5Rpw8claudeLELOUPLittleWhite

Nous tenons  remercier deux modrateurs pour leur modration que l'on pourrait qualifier de grand nettoyage : 

Domi2kolodz


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Comme le semestre pass, les Community Manager ont tabli deux listes en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BarondjibrilLittleWhitezoom61

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Alcatzdourouc05vermineFeanorinPierre Fauconnier


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - RelecturesMaitrePylos - LivresNono40 - Assistance sur l'utilisation du forumpottiez - Magazine


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhitemilkoseckbouyeMickael BaronClaudeLELOUPf-lebdeusyssflobmxstreetra77Guikingone

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 5 (6 avec un ex quo) des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

bouyeautranGugelhupfkolodzJiyuudsr57 

Il est bas sur la qualit et la pertinence des billets de blog qui sont d'ailleurs parfois publis en actualit.


*Le top 10 (11 avec un ex quo) des newsers les plus actifs :*

verminedourouc05MilkoseckLittleWhitezoom61Mickael BaronarnolddumascomtoiskdmbellaMartin Lestasdsr57


*Le top 9 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

vermineRoland ChastainAlcatzkiki29readerLittleWhiteMartin Lestasdsr57autran


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPmilkoseckf-leb


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

claudeLELOUP - Travail de relecture exceptionnelchrtophe - Aide  la traduction et gabarisationdjibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionLolo78 - Aide  la traduction et gabarisationWinjerome - Maintenance de la barre d'outils FireFoxzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

